
FBI captures man accused of sending a seizure-inducing tweet - justin66
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/03/man-arrested-for-allegedly-sending-newsweek-writer-a-seizure-inducing-tweet/
======
throwaway420
A lot of comments about this on Ars Technica are about debating whether
flashing lights or an image can ever be an assault or not. I think it probably
can be, and examples like "shining a laser into a pilot's eyes" are some
things that most people would probably agree are an assault. Seizures are
serious business and can cause death, so I don't think people should be doing
that.

I have sympathy for Kurt if he was actually harmed. However, based on seeing
how often this guy lies about things and how extremely shady he acts, I
wouldn't be too surprised if he didn't actually have a seizure, and was just
happy at an opportunity to claim victim status and cash in with a big time
court case and possible lawsuit.

The court case here might end being very interesting on many levels.

